# Cervelo fit question



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

I am 5'10" with a 32" inseam. What size or R3 be best to give me an aggressive position?
I prefer the bike to have a nice long stem and seat post if possible.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

It's hard to say just with height and inseam, but a 54cm sounds about right. To really find out, you either need to try one, or know your saddle height (saddle-top to BB-centre), saddle to handlebar drop (vertical saddle-top to handlebar-top), and reach (a horizontal measure of how far away your bars are). And then of course use the geometry chart to figure which size will suit you.


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am also 5'10" with 32" inseam. Just tested 54 and 56cm R5's. Ended up getting the 56cm. I think that it is a better fit for me as I can use a -6degree stem all the way down to get the right drop for me. I use a 110mm stem by the way.
Got the bike in January and have about 2,500 miles on it. Love it. Very lively, comfortable, and light. This is my second Cervelo, and now I am thinking about a TT bike also. Guess which brand I am looking at.......:thumbsup:
Yours in Biking, Phil


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

I am 5'11' and 32,5" inseam. I got the R3 56cm. Have it with 110mm stem (was fitted with 120mm) and it feels just right..when i just start, it feels aggressive and then when i am all warmed up after 1hr or so, it feels like a living room couch and I keep riding the drops comfortably for long sections at a go.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 5'11' with a 32 inseam, and use a 54cm, with 120cm stem. I used to have a 56cm, but switched it on a warranty exchange to a 54. I felt stretched out on the 56.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

1stmh said:


> I'm 5'11' with a 32 inseam, and use a 54cm, with 120cm stem. I used to have a 56cm, but switched it on a warranty exchange to a 54. I felt stretched out on the 56.


Funny, this is why people need to ride the frames if possible. I have the same measurements and ride a 56 with a 90mm stem. I had a 54 with a 120 and didn't like the leg room that was missing when standing - especially agressive climbing. However, like you I felt stretched on the 56 with a 120/110 so I opted for the 90 and found the sweet spot for me.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm around 5'8" and test rode both the RS & R3 on Friday. The shop had me riding a 51cm bike and I felt cramped on it, especially when out of the saddle. I also didn't feel like I was getting a good power transfer. They also had me on a small size of a Gran Turismo - every time I unclipped, I banged my leg and ended up with 2 huge bruises and swelling from it. Their suggestion on the fit was only to change the stem.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

smankow said:


> I'm around 5'8" and test rode both the RS & R3 on Friday. The shop had me riding a 51cm bike and I felt cramped on it, especially when out of the saddle. I also didn't feel like I was getting a good power transfer. They also had me on a small size of a Gran Turismo - every time I unclipped, I banged my leg and ended up with 2 huge bruises and swelling from it. Their suggestion on the fit was only to change the stem.


Why don't you try a 54 with a shorter stem?


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

that was what I was expecting to ride. their suggestion was a longer stem on the 51!!!! Needless to say, I'm a bit hesitant on that shop, which is one of the "premier" shops in the Philly area.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Jrmccain said:


> Funny, this is why people need to ride the frames if possible. I have the same measurements and ride a 56 with a 90mm stem. I had a 54 with a 120 and didn't like the leg room that was missing when standing - especially agressive climbing. However, like you I felt stretched on the 56 with a 120/110 so I opted for the 90 and found the sweet spot for me.


When I had my 56cm Cervelo, I ran a 90mm stem. I still felt stretched out. Also, the bike does not handle as well with shorter or longer stems.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out R&A cycles in Brooklyn for Cervelo (or any other brand) they are nice and have good deals late in the year (at least last Oct when i got my R3)


----------

